# Had to share a Happy customer from Italy.



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This poor gal bought a Dobson form another website here in the US.
It had shown up broken, from the waist down.
It was going to be a 2 day wait for a response from the vendor as to what they were going to do.
She wanted to buy another one, from me, since she has a party coming up very soon.
I got a hold of the manufacture (personal friend) wanted to see if he could make a pair of legs for me ASAP...I'll be picking them up tomorrow.
So, instead of purchasing another Dobson, she's taking a Sadie the Maid to pair up with her Dobson.
Here is the picture she just sent me, blowing me a kiss.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like you've got a fan.	:kisseton:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It sure makes it more fun when you do get some feed back, with pictures.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

nice!!!!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

No boa? She must not know you very well


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Job well done!!! Sealed with a kiss. Jeff you lucky dog!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, lucky!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good for you Jeff!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Good for you Jeff!!


You think????
My wife hasn't seen the picture or email yet...!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just say you received a nice letter thanking you.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

that's my kind of customer!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

you should have delivered it to her.

Fail.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Turbophanx said:


> you should have delivered it to her.
> 
> Fail.


LOL, I agree.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll post the happy reply tomorrow.
Everything arrived in perfect condition.


I will include a picture...yes she is cute!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm responding to the 'Help Wanted' ad you placed for delivery driver.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I should post the email too


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hubba hubba! I assume DT already is on his way over as delivery driver?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow


----------

